# Ygm-3 reissue keswick



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm right near here if anyone wants an assist.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have this amp - that's a killer deal. Hope someone snatches it up - handwired amp for $450

Traynor - Hand Wired 20 Watt All-Tube YGM3 Vintage Reissue Guitar Amp


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

He’s bundling it with an Ibanez HSS « Strat » for $500









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I actually had one of those ibanez years ago and they weren't bad. The Floyd rose(ish) bridge wasn't bad at all. That's a steal of a deal man


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I was just coming here to post this. That’s a very solid deal.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

When you consider not having to buy this, it's really only $300


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It's gone, so someone obviously snapped it up. Hopefully to play it, but if not, expect a repost at $800 or something like that...


----------

